# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  بوكس SPT للبيع

## mackvir

بوكس SPT جديد لم يستخدم الا مره واحده بدون كابلات   للتواصل معي صاحب البوكس  0662039078

----------


## mackvir

تم بيع البوكس وشكرا لكم

----------

